# rdx gear



## donnaTKD (May 15, 2014)

drop bear did you find a store where you could go and have a look at the RDX gear ?


----------



## drop bear (May 15, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> drop bear did you find a store where you could go and have a look at the RDX gear ?



EBay has some. There are very few physical stores that sell anything like mma gear here.


----------



## donnaTKD (May 15, 2014)

i'm surprised by that cos over here it's like everyone sells the stuff 

hoping that you get a good deal


----------



## twins-mt (Jun 5, 2014)

or maybe try other companies ? Fairtex/Twins/Kings


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 5, 2014)

the problem i've got with the other brands that you've mentioned is the lack of protection in them.  i ended up using the rdx gel products cos of the protection that's built into them -- i got too many soft tissue injuries using the other products.

you might have a different experience to me.  i've also got a pair of Title 14oz boxing gloves that are really comfy but get mega sweaty though  

i think the message should be shop around and make sure that you can try stuff out before buying if possible


----------



## twins-mt (Jun 9, 2014)

Should be like this but whats happened with the product after using this by one of the guy for 2 weeks ?


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 9, 2014)

like those twins spider mitts   in a 8oz might be ok for my next scrap - just that heavy duty price tag though -


----------



## twins-mt (Jun 10, 2014)

We can do it without Duty Tax


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 10, 2014)

now am more than interested  just gotta wait for payday


----------

